# ....riflessione....



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2011)

Se abbiamo qualcosa che riteniamo importante, non lasciamocelo scappare. 

Insomma, cerchiamo di *vivere*, se possiamo, perchè _tempus fugit _e _carpe diem _e _del doman non v'è certezza_.

Ciao, Marco.


----------

